# 3 khác biệt của chương trình giáo dục phổ thông mới so với chương trình cũ- P2



## ngphtrinh (9/9/21)

Chương trình giáo dục phổ thông mới được bắt đầu triển khai trên cả nước từ năm học 2019-2020 với lớp 1 của bậc tiểu học, từ năm học 2020-2021 với lớp 6 -bậc trung học cơ sở và từ năm 2021-2022 với lớp 10 của bậc trung học phổ thông. Dưới đây là 3 điểm khác biệt của chương trình giáo dục phổ thông mới so với chương trình hiện hành.

*3 điểm mới tạo nên sự khác biệt của chương trình giáo dục phổ thông mới so với chương trình cũ*
Điểm khác thứ nhất của chương trình giáo dục phổ thông mới là nền giáo dục cơ bản sẽ kết thúc ở năm lớp 9 bao gồm: 5 năm tiểu học và 4 năm trung học cơ sở. Trong giai đoạn giáo dục này thì học sinh sẽ phải học bắt buộc hoàn thành 11 nội dung giáo dục, gồm 10 môn học và 1 hoạt động trải nghiệm sáng tạo. Cụ thể những môn học bắt buộc ở bậc tiểu học gồm: Tiếng Việt, Toán, Ngoại ngữ, Đạo đức, Tự nhiên và Xã hội, Lịch sử và Địa lý, Khoa học, Tin học và Công nghệ, Giáo dục thể chất, Nghệ thuật. Còn đối với bậc trung học cơ sở gồm: Ngữ văn, Toán, Ngoại ngữ, Giáo dục công dân, Lịch sử và Địa lý, Khoa học tự nhiên, Công nghệ, Tin học, Giáo dục thể chất, Nghệ thuật. Ngoài ra có 2 môn tự chọn là Ngoại ngữ và Tiếng dân tộc thiểu số.






Điểm khác thứ hai của chương trình giáo dục phổ thông mới là chuyển 3 năm trung học cơ sở thành giai đoạn định hướng nghề nghiệp cho học sinh. Thêm điểm mới là bậc học này chỉ còn 5 môn học bắt buộc thay vì 13 môn bắt buộc như trước. Cụ thể bao gồm: Toán, Ngữ văn, Ngoại ngữ, Giáo dục thể chất, Giáo dục quốc phòng và an ninh. Sẽ có sự phân nhóm môn học thành: nhóm khoa học xã hội gồm môn Lịch sử, Địa lý, Giáo dục kinh tế và pháp luật; nhóm khoa học tự nhiên gồm môn Vật lý, Hóa học, Sinh học; nhóm công nghệ và nghệ thuật gồm môn Công nghệ, Tin học, Nghệ thuật. Điều kiện, học sinh chọn 5 môn trong số các môn tự chọn và tối thiểu 1 môn thuộc mỗi nhóm. Bên cạnh đó, còn có những hoạt động trải nghiệm hướng nghiệp, chuyên đề học tập bắt buộc, chương trình giáo dục địa phương.


Điểm khác thứ ba của phương pháp giảng dạy phổ thông này là có thêm môn học mới: Hoạt động trải nghiệm trong chương trình ở tiểu học và hướng nghiệp ở bậc trung học cơ sở, trung học phổ thông là nội dung hoàn toàn mới lạ. Nội dung chủ yếu xoay quanh các mối quan hệ giữa học sinh với bản thân, với người khác, với cộng đồng và xã hội, với môi trường, với nghề nghiệp. 


Cuối bài là điểm tin các ý kiến của một số giáo viên về chương trình mới như sau: Tiến sĩ Nguyễn Phụ Hoàng Lân, giảng viên trường Đại học Khoa học Tự nhiên, cố vấn và giáo viên môn Toán tại Hệ thống Giáo dục HOCMAI cho rằng: “Chương trình có thiết kế theo mạch đồng tâm xoáy ốc, nghĩa là có nhiều nội dung kiến thức xuất hiện từ các cấp, lớp dưới với những yêu cầu đạt chuẩn nhất định và phát triển dần lên các cấp, lớp trên”; cô Nguyễn Thị Nga, giáo viên môn Ngữ văn tại Hệ thống Giáo dục HOCMAI cũng khẳng định rằng: “Chương trình mới khuyến khích trở thành người tham gia tích cực vào quá trình học tập, theo đó thúc đẩy năng lực giải quyết vấn đề và tư duy sáng tạo của bản thân.”


----------



## NHƯ HOAI (1/10/21)

BẢO VỆ VÀ GIÁM SÁT KHI CON HỌC TRỰC TUYẾN, BỐ MẸ ĐÃ CÓ GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHƯA ?
 Thời điểm này các con phải học online máy tính do dịch bệnh, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được sau mỗi giờ học các bé lên internet xem những nội dung gì ?
 Không gian Internet có rất nhiều "cạm bẫy" khiến bé dễ mê muội vùi đầu vào những web đen, game online ... thâu đêm suốt sáng
 Khi bố mẹ vì quá bận rộng công việc, hoặc khi bé truy cập máy tính ở phòng riêng, sẽ để lại một "lỗ hổng" lớn mà bố mẹ khó kiểm soát được
 Nhưng bố mẹ đừng lo, đã có #VAPU - Phần mềm giúp bảo vệ và giám sát con cái trên Internet với những tính năng vô cùng hữu ích. Với hơn 10 năm phát triển #VAPU đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web sex, game online
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng của của con
 Chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
#VAPU là công cụ hữu hiệu bố mẹ bảo vệ và quản lý con cái trên môi trường Internet, giúp con sử dụng máy tính đúng mục đích và lướt web lành mạnh.
 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !

Liên hệ :
Mr. Dương - 0981.026.488
Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html


----------

